# Track the FreeBSD 9- Stable branch



## olav (Oct 21, 2011)

For a few days ago I found a website which had a commit log over several open source projects including FreeBSD and it's branches. Now I want to check the commit log of some of the changes which has happened in the last 24 hours in FreeBSD 9 Stable branch.

Do anyone know about any of these websites? I would really like the name and bookmark it so I don't forget it again 

I guess I could check the commit log manually, though I prefer reading it on the web 

EDIT
Duh, I found it a few minutes after I posted this. The webpage I looked for was this http://freshbsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2011)

You can also read the svn-src-stable-9@ mailinglist.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/svn-src-stable-9


----------

